# Vlookup and Blank cell



## John 4348 (Jan 4, 2023)

Hello everyone
How does Vlookup return Blank cell not Zero?


----------



## Flashbond (Jan 4, 2023)

```
=INDEX(return_column,MATCH(TRUE,lookup_column="",0))
```
Ex.

```
=INDEX($B:$B,MATCH(TRUE,$A:$A="",0))
```
It's an array formula so you should press Ctrl+Shift+Enter together after paste.


----------



## Fluff (Jan 4, 2023)

Is the formula returning text or numbers?


----------



## John 4348 (Jan 4, 2023)

Fluff said:


> Is the formula returning text or numbers?


It returns number.


----------



## Fluff (Jan 4, 2023)

In that case how about

```
=IFERROR(1/(1/VLOOKUP(…)),"")
```


----------



## John 4348 (Jan 4, 2023)

Flashbond said:


> ```
> =INDEX(return_column,MATCH(TRUE,lookup_column="",0))
> ```
> Ex.
> ...


As I am beginner at using Excel, I can't use the formula.
The cell that I use for formula is O3 
In sheet 1, and my data in sheet 3 A2:A10 column 8.
So how can I use the formula?
Please explain.


----------



## Flashbond (Jan 4, 2023)

John 4348 said:


> As I am beginner at using Excel, I can't use the formula.
> The cell that I use for formula is O3
> In sheet 1, and my data in sheet 3 A2:A10 column 8.
> So how can I use the formula?
> Please explain.




```
=INDEX($H$2:$H$10,MATCH(TRUE,$A$2:$A$10="",0))
```
But as I told you, paste this formula to formulabar and press Ctrl+Shift+Enter together.


----------



## Fluff (Jan 4, 2023)

@Flashbond I think the OP is trying to get a vlookup to return "" rather than 0, not lookup a blank cell.


----------



## John 4348 (Jan 4, 2023)

Fluff said:


> @Flashbond I think the OP is trying to get a vlookup to return "" rather than 0, not lookup a blank cell.


that is right.


----------



## Fluff (Jan 4, 2023)

Did you try what I suggested?


----------



## John 4348 (Jan 4, 2023)

Hello everyone
How does Vlookup return Blank cell not Zero?


----------



## John 4348 (Jan 4, 2023)

Fluff said:


> Did you try what I suggested?


Yes. that is right.
thank you


----------



## John 4348 (Jan 4, 2023)

i


Flashbond said:


> ```
> =INDEX($H$2:$H$10,MATCH(TRUE,$A$2:$A$10="",0))
> ```
> But as I told you, paste this formula to formulabar and press Ctrl+Shift+Enter together.


Thank you for helping.


----------



## Fluff (Jan 4, 2023)

Glad we could help & thanks for the feedback.


----------

